

A Large-scale Study of the Use of Eval in JavaScript Applications (2011) [pdf] - jseip
https://www.cs.purdue.edu/homes/gkrichar/papers/eval-ecoop-2011.pdf

======
patmcguire
I know the HN ranking hates pdfs so let double my upvote with a comment - this
is pretty cool.

~~~
robinhoodexe
Why would anyone hate pdfs? It's the best way to share a document that's not
meant to be edited.

